# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  راهنمایی مطالعه ریاضی (شیوه مطالعه ، کلاس کنکور؟ ، منابع خوب )

## انا

سلام برای قبولی دررشته ی داروسازی باید ریاضی رو تو کنکور چنددرصد زدوبرای بدست اوردن این درصد باید از چه مبحثی وازچه پایه ای شروع کردواز چه شیوه ی مطالعاتی وازچه منابع کمک اموزشی بایداستفاده کردوایا برای این درس کلاس کنکورهم لازمه

----------


## پاپا پوریا

واقعا هنوز موندمه چه جور تو یه خط 6/7 تا سوال با هم پرسیدید خخخخخ
اولا اینکه بخواین یه درصد خاص برای یه رشته خاص توی یه درس خاص رو بهتون کسی بگه واقعا سخته ولی برای قبولی تو رشته های تاپ تجربی درصد ریاضی 40الی60  قابل قبوله به شرطی که درصدای بقیه درس هاتون هم خوب باشه
در مورد کدوم مبحث بهتون توصیه می کنم نه تها تو درس ریاضی بلکه تو همه ی دروس برای شروع از مبحثی شروع کنید که واقعا دوسش دارید ولی تو درس ریاضی و فیزیک حواستون باشه اون مبحثی رو که شروع می کنید پیش نیاز نداشته باشه که راحت متوجه بشید مسلما اگه پایه علمی قوی هم داشته باشید کارتون خیلی راحت تر میشه ولی خوب اگه پایتون هم زیاد چنگی به دل نمی زد مسلما از کتاب هایی استفاده کنید که درسنامه جامعی داشته باشن

شیوه مطالعاتی هر کسی هم ممکنه با هم فرق داشته باشه مثلا شما با تشریحی خوندن بیشتر حال می کنید من با تستی خوندن ولی بهترین کار تو ریاضی و حتی گاهی فیزیک خوندن یه درسنامه قابل قبول و سپس تست خیلی زیاد از اون مبحث برای جا افتادن و روون شدن دستتون تو حل مسائل
منابع آموزشی هم خیلی خیلی سلیقه ایه ولی خوب اگه درسنامه قوی+تست استاندارد و زیاد می خواید میکرو گاج میتونه انتخاب خوبی باشه ولی اگه کتاب جامع می خواید به ترتیب=خیلی سبز_مهروماه_تخته سیاه ___انتخاب های مناسبی ان که جدیدا میگن مبتکران هم کتاب خوبی داده بیرون!!
در مورد کلاس کنکور هم بستگی به دبیر و اون موسسه داره اگه واقعا دبیر تاپ و خوب و رتبه آوری هست و شما نمی تونید خودتون بخونید به نظرم کلاس برید ولی اگه خودتون بتونید با همین کتاب های کمک آموزشی پیش برید به نظرم خیلی وقت برای خودتون خریدید و دیگه زمان های پرتی کلاس رفتن و اومدن رو به حداقل رسوندیته به هر حال تصمیم با خودتونه...!!!

انگشتام هم تاول زداز بس نوشتم خخخخخخ____________موفق باشیم :22:  :11:

----------


## انا

این انتشاراتی که گفتید به غیر از درس ریاضی وفیزیک برای دروس دیگه هم کتابهای تستی یا کمک اموزشی خوبی داره یا نه ؟

----------


## پاپا پوریا

> این انتشاراتی که گفتید به غیر از درس ریاضی وفیزیک برای دروس دیگه هم کتابهای تستی یا کمک اموزشی خوبی داره یا نه ؟



_ من 5 تا انتشارات گفتم دقیقا کدوم مد نظزتونه؟؟؟_

----------


## انا

خیلی سبز وتخته سیاه

----------


## پاپا پوریا

*آره خیلی سبز کتاب های کنکوری خیلی خوبی داره مثل درسنامه های زیستش(به جز ژنتیک جمعیت)__شیمی های فوق العادش___ادبیات های تستش که تست های نزدیک به کنکور زیاد داره___تست های خوب عربیش___و کتاب جامع ریاضیش که برای پرکاری تستی و تست های استاندارد خوبه___فیزیک هاش هم که همیشه مخاطبای خودشو داشته و داره

**تخته سیاه هم که بیشتر روی ژنتیک ش مانور میده که واقعا کتاب خوبیه____عربیش من زیاد ازش راضی نبودم ولی خوب طرفدارای زیادی داره____زمین جدید التالیفش هم مولف بزرگ و خوبی داره___ریاضیش هم خیلی روون و خودمونی درس میده ولی تست های تالیفیش از گاج وخیلی سبز پایین تره___فیزیک پیش2 رو هم داشتم که اصلا جالب نبود____شیمی هاش هم بعد خیلی سبز و مبتکران طرفدارای خودشو داره__________
*ولی همچنان تاکید میکنم انتخاب منابع آموزشی  خیلی خیلی سلیقه ایه*
موفق باشیم* :Y (554):

----------


## mahmoud.n

به نظر من بهترین منبع کتاب آقای محمد مهربان از تخته سیاه است :Yahoo (55):

----------


## ali 221488

> به نظر من بهترین منبع کتاب آقای محمد مهربان از تخته سیاه است


دوست عزیز اقای مهربان فقط کتاب ریاضی دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه چاپ میکنن که کتاباشون هم الحق در نوع خودش بهترینه و تو تخته سیاه اگه اشتباه نکنم اقای سادات ریاضی تربی رو چاپ میکنن که نیدونم کتاب چجوریه

----------


## aftabezendegi

درصد ریاضیاتتون حداقل باید 40 درصد زده باشید.البته اگه درصدای دیگه تون بالا بوده باشه در غیر اینصورت بالاتر از 50 باید باشید.کتابهای کمک آموزشی گاج سبز رنگ خیلی میتونه کمکتون کنه.من خودم کلاس کنکور رفتم.چون ریاضیات درسی هس که نکته هاشو به تنهایی نمیتونه پیدا کنی.

----------


## jimnana

دوستان عايا واجبه بريم كلاسه كنكور ... من رياضيم خوبه ولي فقط تو امتحانا ... به تست كه ميرسه .... هم ميمونم هم خيلي وقتمو ميگيره .الان موندم هوا برم كلاس يا نرم تا حالا تو خونه تست رياضي كار نكردم كلن تا حالا درستو حسابي كتاب رياضي نذاشتم جلوم نميدونم خودم بخونم ميتونم يا نه چون امتحانش نكردم از يه طرفيم بايد تا فردا ج بدم به دوستام كه ميرم كلاس يا نه ... نظرتون چيه؟

----------


## atefe_os

ریاضیات انتشارات پژوهندگان راه دانش خیلی عالیه اما گیر نمیاد من خودم 100 جا سر زدم اما نبوده

----------


## hassanhafezi

واسم یه کتاب تست و اموزش معرفی کنید  دوم تجربی

----------

